# 1965 Ford 2000 3cyl gas hydraulic problems



## Reyan Rikoric (Feb 27, 2020)

I recently purchased a Ford 2000 3cyl gas for $500, the rim had cracked thru due to rust and the previous owner parked it, so it sat idle for about a year and a half. finally got her purring like a kitten only to find out the 3 point will not lift, it is in the down position. All of the hydraulic fluid leaked out due to a small gasket leak, I have since refilled and still have no luck with the 3 point. Any idea on how to prime the pump and get the hydraulics back up an running. When the tractor was parked everything worked as it should have. The pump is located on the back left side of the engine. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Reyan, welcome to the tractor forum.

Since you are new to this tractor, let's review some basics..... Transmission and differential section are separate reservoirs. The hydraulic system uses fluid from the rear differential reservoir. You want to use universal tractor fluid (not gear oil) in both transmission and rear end. 

Removed this paragraph, due to incorrect procedure. Use Ultradog's procedure (below).

If that doesn't work, with the engine running, you may want to try applying *minor *air pressure (15-20 psi) to the rear differential section. Not too much air pressure or internal seals may be damaged. 

Alternatively, you can install a rebuild kit for your pump.


----------



## Reyan Rikoric (Feb 27, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Howdy Reyan, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Since you are new to this tractor, let's review some basics..... Transmission and differential section are separate reservoirs. The hydraulic system uses fluid from the rear differential reservoir. You want to use universal tractor fluid (not gear oil) in both transmission and rear end.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input i will give it a shot this weekend!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

harry16 said:


> Howdy Reyan, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Since you are new to this tractor, let's review some basics..... Transmission and differential section are separate reservoirs. The hydraulic system uses fluid from the rear differential reservoir. You want to use universal tractor fluid (not gear oil) in both transmission and rear end.
> 
> ...


I generally agree with Harry 16 on his diagnosis but disagree with his procedure for bleeding it. A 65 would have a 3 bolt flange that connects both the pressure and suction lines to the pump. Leave the flange connection alone.
Those pumps have a bleeder plug on them. See yellow pencil in the photo.
With the engine running at low idle use an allen wrench and loosen the plug but don't remove it. Let it spit and spurt till most of the air bubbles are out of it. Then retighten the plug and try your 3 point lift.
It will make a mess so put a pan under it.
Alternatively, go to the hardware store and buy a hose barb and hook a hose from the pump to the fill hole in the rear end - below your right butt cheek when you're in the seat. Then do the same low idle bleed till it quits spitting air. No mess that way.
Can be frustrating sometimes to get them to bleed. Might take a few tries. Sometimes if you go drive it around for half an hour after bleeding it will miraculously start working again.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

From personal experience, I highly recommend getting the hose barb and bleeding back to the rear end. If you get the plug a little too lose and let the kid bump up the throttle a bit to speed up the process, you and the tractor will receive a nice coating of hydraulic fluid. What a mess. Lost 1 pair of clothes and over a gallon of oil. Hello full throttle. If you don't use the hose, have plenty of kitty litter on hand if you bleed in the garage.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

These are handy tools:

Owner's Handbook
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf

Shop Manual
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-3-cyl-1-65-12-74-shop-manual.6/


----------



## Reyan Rikoric (Feb 27, 2020)

Reyan Rikoric said:


> I recently purchased a Ford 2000 3cyl gas for $500, the rim had cracked thru due to rust and the previous owner parked it, so it sat idle for about a year and a half. finally got her purring like a kitten only to find out the 3 point will not lift, it is in the down position. All of the hydraulic fluid leaked out due to a small gasket leak, I have since refilled and still have no luck with the 3 point. Any idea on how to prime the pump and get the hydraulics back up an running. When the tractor was parked everything worked as it should have. The pump is located on the back left side of the engine.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Got it to bleed at idle i did loose a little fluid and ruined a pair of jeans. Thanks for all the help!


----------

